# April Jones......murder charged



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i do hope and prey this little lass is alive and well (please if their is a god) as scanning the news it appears that a guy has been arrested after police looked into known sex offenders. i shudder at what must be going through every decent person on here and i cannot even imagine the hopefully still alive little girl in fear somewhere. prayers to them all that she will be brought home alive and well.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Lets hope this arrest brings a result, i hope to god that she is found unharmed very soon. 
Its a little disheartening that they still havent located her yet.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

antcole said:


> Lets hope this arrest brings a result, i hope to god that she is found unharmed very soon.
> Its a little disheartening that they still havent located her yet.


it is m8, i thought of my kids and grand kids all night, so hardly slept and came to work early to take my mind off it if poss.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Continuing to hope the little girl will be found and OK, but as time rolls on one can't help to think sad thoughts.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Hope she's found safe and sound

But why was a 5 year old out at that time of night unsupervised :-/


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Peados need to get a taste of their own medicine, 2 bricks up the ass and then seal it with concrete is my vote!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Adam-tt said:


> But why was a 5 year old out at that time of night unsupervised :-/


My thoughts too :x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Adam-tt said:


> But why was a 5 year old out at that time of night unsupervised :-/


My thoughts exactly when I read the news this morning :?


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Why is a 5 tear old out unsupervised? I don't know a parent who hasn't lost site of their kids at one point or another whilst out shopping. This little girl wasn't in a shopping centre, she was playing in her own street with her friends - and that is the way it should be. I am the first to get angry with the parents, but do they really deserve this as a punishment for wanting their little girl to live a normal life, rather than sat in front of a telly? I am not angry with the parents; I am angry with the monster who has taken this little girl from them; I am angry that this low life is allowed to exist in the next street and for noone to know about it. I am angry that these animals can receive a slap on the wrist or less for crimes against children. I am also angry that when they are caught, they aren't castrated and choked with their own bollocks; and if they are looking for someone to do that, then I have my blunt knife at the ready. Whilst I know it is upsetting, it is important to remain focussed on the real perp. :evil:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm not angry; not at the parents and not at anyone. I don't do angry. I just don't understand why a five year old girl is allowed outside unsupervised at 7pm and later.

I have two (grown up) sons. When they were little they played outside; supervised but without interference. Supervised by myself or someone trustworthy. At 7pm they were most certainly indoors!!!!


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

BrianR said:


> Why is a 5 tear old out unsupervised? I don't know a parent who hasn't lost site of their kids at one point or another whilst out shopping. This little girl wasn't in a shopping centre, she was playing in her own street with her friends - and that is the way it should be. I am the first to get angry with the parents, but do they really deserve this as a punishment for wanting their little girl to live a normal life, rather than sat in front of a telly? I am not angry with the parents; I am angry with the monster who has taken this little girl from them; I am angry that this low life is allowed to exist in the next street and for noone to know about it. I am angry that these animals can receive a slap on the wrist or less for crimes against children. I am also angry that when they are caught, they aren't castrated and choked with their own bollocks; and if they are looking for someone to do that, then I have my blunt knife at the ready. Whilst I know it is upsetting, it is important to remain focussed on the real perp. :evil:


Well said Brian, I agree wholeheartedly with the above.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Dani, growing up in canvey island as a kid we had to be in by 6pm upto the age of 7.......by 9 it was 9pm. if and we are talking about a community where everyone knows everyone and their business and comings and goings. so i do not even question the parents when they have a minimum of 20 babysiters where ever the kids may go. i heard on radio 2 today since the mid 20th century a maximum of 11 kids per annum have been abducted in this way.......out of the current 15,000,000 under the age of 18 kids in the uk. i can do the sums but the percentage is very very low compared to say women raped or even elderly ladies raped.

sorry to bring extras in but trying to put this into perspective and back to .........please let her be found safe and well, despite the timescale.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> please let her be found safe and well, despite the timescale.


Being realistic, I think there is pretty little chance of that. I do hope thought that I'm wrong!!!!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > please let her be found safe and well, despite the timescale.
> ...


just brought a tear to my eyes reading this hun........i know it is realistic but we have to live in hope


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

I pray and hope she's found safe and sound. It's been dragging on far too long now and I can't imagine what the parents are going through. I have a 5 year old too and sadly due to the current climate we never let him play outside alone. When I was that age things were far different, I'd be able to go out on my bike with no fear of falling foul of the kind of monsters out there today! :evil: It's no wonder why parents are so protective over the young these days and insisit on driving their kids to school no matter how close the school is.

Fingers cross April comes home soon, and well. :?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Having been to Machynlleth many times (I have some very close friends who live in the area, and whose children go to the same school as April - they were out in the mountains with other locals all through the night searching when she went missing), I can completely understand why Aprils parents were happy for her to be out in the nearby streets at 7pm with her friends. It's a tiny, friendly village and you couldn't imagine a safer place for your kids to play. I think if we're going to complain about the 'lost childhood' and how our generation was trusted to do things on our own, you can hardly turn around and condemn parents who try to give their children some freedom in what is probably one of the safest environments in the country.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I can't believe the attitudes on here, nobody said anything about the McCanns dumping their kids in a hotel room and swanning off for a night out


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Naresh said:


> I pray and hope she's found safe and sound. It's been dragging on far too long now and I can't imagine what the parents are going through. I have a 5 year old too and sadly due to the current climate we never let him play outside alone. When I was that age things were far different, I'd be able to go out on my bike with no fear of falling foul of the kind of monsters out there today! :evil: It's no wonder why parents are so protective over the young these days and insisit on driving their kids to school no matter how close the school is.
> 
> Fingers cross April comes home soon, and well. :?


The facts are that it is no more dangerous for kids these days than it was in our own formative years ( in fact given all the recent stuff abt saville, it was robably more dangerous back then). What has increased is the perception of parents that it is more dangerous. This little girl wasn't a quarter of a mile away from her home, she was outside the front door and that should be ok on a light evening. Because some don't agree with that and are very sensitive towards that, doesn't make their view correct, just different.

It is very sad that your 5 year old is not able to grow freely  this is why we need to deal effectively with this scum when they are caught. :evil:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Wallsendmag said:


> I can't believe the attitudes on here, nobody said anything about the McCanns dumping their kids in a hotel room and swanning off for a night out


Now that I draw the line at. But once again have they not been punished enough , without having the adverse judgement of others being bestowed upon them? I. Am sure they punish themselves daily already. But once again we are talking about the parents and not the real criminal in this?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

BrianR said:


> we need to deal effectively with this scum when they are caught. :evil:


I couldn't agree more with you Brian but I fear that in our government's 'softly-softly' approach to things these days it's not going to happen :?


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > we need to deal effectively with this scum when they are caught. :evil:
> ...


Dani, I don't think it is this goverment or any other goverment's 'softly-softly' approach but it is the society in which we live that has let the 'softly-softly' approach become the accepted way.

The following is slightly corrupted from the original but I think is very true and is responsible for the position in which we find ourselves -

_Political Correctness is a doctrine, fostered by a delusional, illogical minority, rabidly promoted by an unscrupulous mainstream media and petty politicians, which holds forth the proposition that it is entirely possible to pick up a piece 
of shit by the clean end_


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> I can't believe the attitudes on here, nobody said anything about the McCanns dumping their kids in a hotel room and swanning off for a night out


to be fair they didn't swan off for the night as in miles away..........they were within 50 metres of the room at the onsite eaterie and drinking hole........also popped up every 20-30 minutes to check on them Andrew.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Just read a headline on MSN saying theyve formally arrested Bridger on suspicion of murder...

This ominously doesnt sound like a positive outcome sadly. 
Whats the news on this?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

antcole said:


> Just read a headline on MSN saying theyve formally arrested Bridger on suspicion of murder...
> 
> This ominously doesnt sound like a positive outcome sadly.
> Whats the news on this?


Ant sky said earlier that they were told arrest him or release him by the cps......so not sure bud.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Its hopelessly frustrating to say the least but they must be onto something substantial if theyre extending the questioning.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

well tbh m8 i get the feeling they are moving into recovery not rescue mode now m8, the dark clouds are a looming and the crows are about.......getting bad and sad thoughts here at present.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> antcole said:
> 
> 
> > Just read a headline on MSN saying theyve formally arrested Bridger on suspicion of murder...
> ...


He had already been arrested for abduction this has now been changed to murder, we know how this is now going to end as do the Police.

Heartbreaking in every sense I shudder to think what the parents are going through.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i know in my head you are right james, but my heart still holds a candle she will be found alive and well bud.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

I thought they arested him on suspicion of murder, they had to do that or release him as I understand it. As a father and grandfather I cannot even fathom what this family must be feeling right now.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

BrianR said:


> I thought they arested him on suspicion of murder, they had to do that or release him as I understand it. As a father and grandfather I cannot even fathom what this family must be feeling right now.


Here's the info Brian very sad 

I think they have been so focused on this person that there must be a lot of forensic evidence in his car that hasn't been released yet

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-19848654


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

jamman said:


> BrianR said:
> 
> 
> > I thought they arested him on suspicion of murder, they had to do that or release him as I understand it. As a father and grandfather I cannot even fathom what this family must be feeling right now.
> ...


Thanks James - gutting mate!


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

They've called off night time searches now, not sure if that's cause there getting closer to finding her or what :? so upsetting, I don't have any kids yet so I can't even begin to imagine how the parents are feeling


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

has been announced as a full on murder charge now,

sleep well April, nothing can hurt you anymore hunny xx


----------



## kapows (Oct 1, 2012)

Google should use their sattelites and do thermal imaging and account for everyone until they cant account for someone.
Poor thing. Wonder where she is? If the guy has been reprimanded on murder charges then he should be tortured until he tells where she is.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oh he will get his kapows, just like the bastard from the soham murders did.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I suspect that he doesn't know where she is now, only where he left her and that's the reason that her body has not been discovered.

R.I.P.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> I suspect that he doesn't know where she is now, only where he left her and that's the reason that her body has not been discovered.
> 
> R.I.P.


that would be so sad Jim if that is the case


----------



## kapows (Oct 1, 2012)

I feel absolutely furious. They should give the nation some time off and we should all get the chance to go looking.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

I've been in England for more than 10 years now and NEVER have I heard of a criminal/ thief being punished "correctly". I've heard that in prison they have TVs, playstations, and a gyms/ health clubs. They get counselling and all sorts of facilities. They can appeal and get their sentenced reduced half way through. (although the sentence itself wasn't long enough in the first place).

People talk about murderers "being charged/ arrested" as if its a big thing! Being arrested is nothing! They need to be punished publicly properly. Like Brian sayed, "castrated and choked with their own bollocks" well...not that far...but at least castrated. I'm sure if those paedos know if they get caught they would get castrated, we'll hear less of these awful stories. Or one of their hands chopped off. I remember in Mauritius, when a thief/ pickpocket got caught in the streets, while police would be dragging the basterd to the station, the crowd would kick the sh1t out of the basterd and police would allow it...while they drag the scumbag away. Fcuking brilliant. With all these human rights greenpeace politically correct useless do gooders, its never gona happen in England!

Hope the family gets the support they deserve. It's not their fault that we have those fcuked up animals on the streets.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

kapows said:


> I feel absolutely furious. They should give the nation some time off and we should all get the chance to go looking.


If they wanted members of the public looking, they already have a very willing army of volunteers there who know the area well. At this stage, I think a load of untrained people out in the countryside and mountains would just be a liability and managing that would take valuable Police and rescue teams away from the search.

They're not the most challenging mountains in Wales around there, but having camped up them a number of times, I know the conditions can get very unpleasant, very quickly. The last time I camped up in the mountains just north of Mach, we set off in beautiful sunshine, had to shelter from a huge thunder storm a few hours in, and camped in snow at the top.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> People talk about murderers "being charged/ arrested" as if its a big thing! Being arrested is nothing! They need to be punished publicly properly. Like Brian sayed, "castrated and choked with their own bollocks" well...not that far...


definately that far - f#ckem, show them the same mercy they have doled out. If guilty this f#cker has used and dumped this precious little girl like she is a piece of rubbish - definaltely needs to be choked with his own bollocks and I hope the inmates of whatever place he is in, get to do that! I know this will offend the sensibilities of some, how irrational it is too and I understand that totally; I just dont care right now. :evil:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

zltm089 said:


> People talk about murderers "being charged/ arrested" as if its a big thing! Being arrested is nothing! They need to be punished publicly properly.


I don't think anyone talks about being charged or arrested as though it's a big thing, or as though it's supposed to be a form of punishment. It's obviously not, because being arrested (and even being charged) doesn't mean you're guilty of anything. Until someone is convicted of Aprils murder (or kidnap, if by some miracle she's still alive) then no one is going to be punished.

Given the way Bridger has behaved in questioning (from what we've heard in the press) I think it's a pretty safe bet he was at least involved, but it's a bit premature to start saying he's not being punished properly when there hasn't even been a trial yet.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Spandex said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > People talk about murderers "being charged/ arrested" as if its a big thing! Being arrested is nothing! They need to be punished publicly properly.
> ...


i agree spandex..........god i wish i knew ya real name so i could respnd to a person at last...........anyway yes he has only been charged but once again if the cps has come out publicly and said it is a good case then i can only assume the evidence is good?

the sentence or punishment metered out needs to reflect the crime done i believe and crimes against kids or the elderley in a sexual nature does need a lot of work to bring it up to a level that is deserved of the crime.
to rob a child of her innocence if! she survives the attack then i DO believe that they should be chemically castrated for life.
to rob a family of their grandmothers dignity in being raped, then i believe chemical is too soft and full castration is needed.

lepers of old were outcast and beaten if they came into a town or public place..........so these people deserve imho, though i call them people with tongue in cheek as a comment.


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

For those that are found guilty death is too easy a way out, even castration doesn't seem enough. And the prison sentence even if life meant life is a ticket to 3 square meals, clothing , warmth, company of others, healthcare, gym, tv, education/skills...plus all the other privileges are too good for these criminals.

The rest of us shouldn't foot the bill for what is for many a luxury life.

Off the top of my head id opt for something along the lines of castration as a starter. Possibly followed by a loss of an eye, arm or leg, maybe an ear. Maybe tongue too and lose the right to speak. All are in a compound where they work for basic necessaties such as 3 basic meals, if you don't like something or are allergic to something or whatever, tough, you miss that meal and have 2 that day. Work (including cleaning up after themselves) for basic clothing, and warmth in their room, and day light time. If they refuse or don't do a realistic reasonable amount, they lose a privilege.no healthcare except to prevent spread of disease. No interaction with other inmates even in their limited state. If they choose to starve themselves to death so be it. Their choice. If guilty no sentances just life.

I would be surprised If this as an option wasn't a deterrent.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

> I would be surprised If this as an option wasn't a deterrent.


[/quote]

If it isn;t , we can always fall back on choking them with their own bollocks :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

bloody hell Brian, ive unlocked the factory got vans out and checked mails on lappy..............and still you were up before me!!! did you 5hit the bed m8 lol


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> bloody hell Brian, ive unlocked the factory got vans out and checked mails on lappy..............and still you were up before me!!! did you 5hit the bed m8 lol


I was in bed asleep at 9:40 mate (ookin knackered). I get a straight 7ish every night and so was up at 5am. Fook all else to do at that time mate. Scooby had wrtten though and I enjoyed his response and te time to write back.  Looking forward to being really tired next week mate, back to the grind. I promise I wont be writing at 5 then thats for sure


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

[/quote]

Given the way Bridger has behaved in questioning (from what we've heard in the press) I think it's a pretty safe bet he was at least involved, but it's a bit premature to start saying he's not being punished properly when there hasn't even been a trial yet.[/quote]

For all we he may have been banged up for his own safety


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

pas_55 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Given the way Bridger has behaved in questioning (from what we've heard in the press) I think it's a pretty safe bet he was at least involved, but it's a bit premature to start saying he's not being punished properly when there hasn't even been a trial yet.
> ...


I don't think they'd charge him with murder for his own safety. The newspapers had reported that Bridger was saying virtually nothing during days of interrogation - whilst that doesn't _prove_ anything, I'd expect any normal person to be doing everything they could to prove their innocence, with a child abduction/murder charge hanging over them.


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

techfreak said:


> For those that are found guilty death is too easy a way out, even castration doesn't seem enough. And the prison sentence even if life meant life is a ticket to 3 square meals, clothing , warmth, company of others, healthcare, gym, tv, education/skills...plus all the other privileges are too good for these criminals.
> 
> The rest of us shouldn't foot the bill for what is for many a luxury life.
> 
> ...


Although the alleged crime is clearly abhorrent, by following the above course surely we would be creating two levels of humanity?

The laws,rules and regulations applying to those in this country must be applied fairly and equally and on occasions this might include those that commit crime. The day we stop doing this, all rules become worthless.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

techfreak said:


> For those that are found guilty death is too easy a way out, even castration doesn't seem enough. And the prison sentence even if life meant life is a ticket to 3 square meals, clothing , warmth, company of others, healthcare, gym, tv, education/skills...plus all the other privileges are too good for these criminals.
> 
> The rest of us shouldn't foot the bill for what is for many a luxury life.
> 
> ...


God bless these words!...if only!...

Do prisoners get medical treatment btw? I find it extremely frustrating that these animals can have a doctor when they need one and I have to call and wait for an appointment, take a day off work, pay for transport to get there and then pay for the medicines!...

Off topic, does anyone know what prisoners do all day?


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

ELVIS said:


> techfreak said:
> 
> 
> > For those that are found guilty death is too easy a way out, even castration doesn't seem enough. And the prison sentence even if life meant life is a ticket to 3 square meals, clothing , warmth, company of others, healthcare, gym, tv, education/skills...plus all the other privileges are too good for these criminals.
> ...


what humanity?????????????.....That creature that killed a kid?!!! ..."rules to be applied fairly"....of course...I think its fair for that cant to have his balls down his own throat!


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

So then 'we' , those that operate within normal moral/legal boundaries , become reduced to the same level of behaviour/morals/values if we do the this.

We quite rightly have *insert appropriate word* feelings towards these people but by acting and behaving in the same manner, whether it be in the name of the law or not we become no better than the criminal.


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

zltm089 said:


> Do prisoners get medical treatment btw? I find it extremely frustrating that these animals can have a doctor when they need one and I have to call and wait for an appointment, take a day off work, pay for transport to get there and then pay for the medicines!...
> 
> Off topic, does anyone know what prisoners do all day?


Was going to answer the one about medical treatment but you immediately answered it yourself.

According to the Daily Mail they mostly watch lots of tv and play play stations all day.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

ELVIS said:


> We quite rightly have *insert appropriate word* feelings towards these people but by acting and behaving in the same manner, whether it be in the name of the law or not we become no better than the criminal.


You cannot seriously believe all of the 'hug a thug' theories of the PC brigade. How can you compare people who are asking for harder sentences to be passed to prisoners convicted of heinous crimes is beyond me.

If this country adapted the type of 'Supermax Prisons used in America I think it would silence a lot of people who ask for some form of capital or corporal punishment to be reintroduced.



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-17663629 said:


> Supermax prisoner's story
> 
> "Extreme solitary confinement and reduced environmental stimulation" is how Thomas Silverstein, a convicted multiple murder, has described conditions at the Supermax prison.
> 
> ...


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

You can only have one set of 'right' or acceptable morals,values and laws.

How many times have we heard the discussion about Traffic officers? 
" you should be out catching proper criminals!" . AFAIK We do not have a two tier statute system and/or have the benefit of being able to pick and choose what laws we wish to follow.

Surely if we start forcibly castrating people then are we not committing an assault ? Therefore making a mockery of our own laws.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't think that anyone is trying to 'Pick and choose what laws we wish to follow' all that is being said is to use the laws already in existence and to increase/add to the sentences available.


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

YoungOldUn said:


> I don't think that anyone is trying to 'Pick and choose what laws we wish to follow' all that is being said is to use the laws already in existence and to increase/add to the sentences available.


My bad , I must have misinterpreted the bits about castration and contravening 1998 HRA.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

ELVIS said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think that anyone is trying to 'Pick and choose what laws we wish to follow' all that is being said is to use the laws already in existence and to increase/add to the sentences available.
> ...


Not forgetting choking the scum with their own bollocks


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

Saw what you did there, well done.

If we do it that way, I think the best way to do it would be way of vigilante hit squads.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

ELVIS said:


> Saw what you did there, well done.
> 
> If we do it that way, I think the best way to do it would be way of vigilante hit squads.


Under normal circumstances I think I am a fair well balanced logical (well Scooby may disagree)  individual. But this kind of crime is getting out of hand now - this guy, or another, treated this precious little girl like she was 'nothing'. Only fair that they shoudl receive the same treatment. If that makes me as bad as he is, then ok, pass me the blunt knife please. :evil:


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

ELVIS said:


> So then 'we' , those that operate within normal moral/legal boundaries , become reduced to the same level of behaviour/morals/values if we do the this.
> 
> We quite rightly have *insert appropriate word* feelings towards these people but by acting and behaving in the same manner, whether it be in the name of the law or not we become no better than the criminal.


Sorry I haven't replied to your earlier comment yet.

I disagree with you here, as I believe we're not reduced to the criminals level by carrying out the punishment set out by law. We would be operating from a different place. 
There's is one founded in evil, unjust actions, the other a moral justified action as a result of their prior actions.

It is also for the safety and benefit of the greater good as ideally it would prevent a lot more crimes from happening in the first place - IMO.

The issue here is the rule and application of the set laws. They are not a deterrent enough and create a further burden and cost to society - for what? So they can see a doc on tap in between rounds of play station? Something's not right about that.


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

Is terrorism ok if it is actually war in the name of religion?

You are quite correct ( sorry hope that doesn't sound patronising, but I am in agreement), we are not reduced to criminal level by carrying out a punishment set out by law. However, those punishments will never be implemented if they fall outside the remit of existing statutes.

The judicial system in this country really does suck arse big time. The inequalities are absolutely astounding. The money spent is obscene and the end is result is quite poor when you look at the rate of reoffending/recidivism. For every penny given to the Ministry of Justice , it is one less on the NHs or education system.

However, lets not get away from the fact that whether we like it or not we have to act within the law.


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

ELVIS said:


> Is terrorism ok if it is actually war in the name of religion?
> 
> However, lets not get away from the fact that whether we like it or not we have to act within the law.


not patronising at all.

The first point is a totally different issue and an easy short answer would obviously be a resounding NO.

I guess the last point is exactly what we all seem to agree on - the law needs changing..


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

BrianR said:


> ELVIS said:
> 
> 
> > Saw what you did there, well done.
> ...


plus one.


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

techfreak said:


> ELVIS said:
> 
> 
> > Is terrorism ok if it is actually war in the name of religion?
> ...


Amen to that Bredrin.
For the record I worked as the manager of a sex offenders unit for a while amongst other things.
I can put my hand on my heart and say I never acted criminally/broke the law whilst on duty but the tax payer definitely got value for money and would have approved of how I rolled. Having kids yourself makes you more focused at work :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Elvis, you are a much better man than i am for doing that job and not breaking the law. myself .....well i would just get so wound up in hate i would have to seriously hurt them mentally and physically tbh.


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

Threads like this do anoy me a tad tbh when it gets full of spurious dross. Nothing personnel against the posters but if you have only ever been outside the wire , opinions can only be formed by third party information.

It is possible to give the tax payer some sort of retribution without breaking any laws :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

ELVIS said:


> Threads like this do anoy me a tad tbh when it gets full of spurious dross. Nothing personnel against the posters but if you have only ever been outside the wire , opinions can only be formed by third party information.
> 
> It is possible to give the tax payer some sort of retribution without breaking any laws :wink: :mrgreen:


I guess that is subjective. One mans dross is another mans meaning. We are all entitled to our own view, don't have to agree, but to call it spurios dross is a little overboard chap and is a bot like my suggestiong your common sense approach is a a tad WET


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

BrianR said:


> ELVIS said:
> 
> 
> > Threads like this do anoy me a tad tbh when it gets full of spurious dross. Nothing personnel against the posters but if you have only ever been outside the wire , opinions can only be formed by third party information.
> ...


 :mrgreen: 
Maybe wrong choice of words/wording. In total agreement that everyone is entitled to a free opinion/view (partially down to our half decent judicial system :wink: ) but what I was (badly) trying to say is that sometimes it is not always informed.

Believe me when a 24ct nonce tells you repeatedly that if they ever get out they are going to f**k your kids before slitting there throats, it doesn't make your approach wet. I roll the way I do as I have a higher set of morals and values.

As an aside, there really is a god as the last time I heard the c**t was suffering really badly from a particularly nasty form of cancer. Shortly after I put £20 in the Sally Army collecting tin. I didn't ever think 'the big fella upstairs' would ever listen to little ole me. :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

bit worrying as still no news on this poor little girl being found


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Yes strange how the news seems to have gone quite on this.... I dread to wonder what could have ever happened to the poor girl, and why won't the guy say anything?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

techfreak said:


> Yes strange how the news seems to have gone quite on this.... I dread to wonder what could have ever happened to the poor girl, and why won't the guy say anything?


maybe as brian says choking him with his own nads might get some info out of him. chances are his legal team have told him to say nothing..............i could never do that job of defence if they have admitted to the crime and will not give up the details or wherabouts. can only pray i assume techy m8


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> maybe as brian says choking him with his own nads might get some info out of him. chances are his legal team have told him to say nothing..............i could never do that job of defence if they have admitted to the crime and will not give up the details or wherabouts. can only pray i assume techy m8


Undoubtedly and unfortunately i think you are probably right,I am with you on this one. Murder without a body is infinitely more complicated and a lot more favourable to the advantage of the accused.

As for defence counsel? Have always thought quite a large per engage of these are bottom feeders. Criminals know where they are in the food chain, councel perceive themselves to be higher as they are doing it in the name of justice and morality. When intact they know someone has nonced kids and either wants to see them acquitted of at least mitigate it with tales of do and daring ffs


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

techfreak said:


> why won't the guy say anything?


His reasoning will be: 'no body makes it harder to prove his guilt' :?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

techfreak said:


> why won't the guy say anything?


I think if someone is willing to kidnap and murder a child, you shouldn't be surprised when they don't have the morals or empathy that would make them want to tell the Police where the body is.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Spandex said:


> techfreak said:
> 
> 
> > why won't the guy say anything?
> ...


Can the police actually charge someone with murder if they don't have a body?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

rustyintegrale said:


> Can the police actually charge someone with murder if they don't have a body?


I think this case is proof that they can.

I imagine in order to charge someone (as opposed to convict someone) you just need a sufficient amount of evidence that a crime took place and that they did it - a body is a pretty big bit of evidence, but in the absence of one I'm guessing other evidence can be sufficient.

In addition to that, for all we know, he's admitted doing it, but is refusing to say where she is (or now doesn't know where she is).


----------



## NoMark (Jul 6, 2011)

Spandex said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Can the police actually charge someone with murder if they don't have a body?
> ...


Yes, the above is true. And there have been cases where people have been found guilty of murder in the absence of the body too.


----------



## ELVIS (Oct 7, 2012)

rustyintegrale said:


> Can the police actually charge someone with murder if they don't have a body?


Most definitely yes, however the reliance is obviously on circumstantial rather than factual or proven evidence to gain a conviction. (unless of course there is a confession but refusal to identify location of remains). In English law a conviction was not possible until the late 40s/early 50s IIRC unless a body was produced.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

There must have been substantial forensic evidence about his person, home or in his vehicle....
There seems to be a bit of a news blackout where thats all concerned.

Id wondered the same, how is he charged with murder with no body.... there must be something VERY substantial attaching him and he has no idea where shes ended up or the searching wouldnt be continuing.

Mysterious and frustrating to say the least but we will find out in good time.

God rest her little soul.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

+1 Ant


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Just on vigilantes... About 10 years ago there was a group of kids (under 16's) smashing up cars at night in a small rural town. A group of concerned locals picked up the ringleaders (kidnapped them basically) and tied them to trees in a local forest. In the morning they called the police and told them where to find them. Not one had been reported missing by their parents.

Do I condone this sort of thing? No. Did it prove effective in stopping them doing any more damage to cars? Hell yes.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

wja96 said:


> Just on vigilantes... About 10 years ago there was a group of kids (under 16's) smashing up cars at night in a small rural town. A group of concerned locals picked up the ringleaders (kidnapped them basically) and tied them to trees in a local forest. In the morning they called the police and told them where to find them. Not one had been reported missing by their parents.
> 
> Do I condone this sort of thing? No. Did it prove effective in stopping them doing any more damage to cars? Hell yes.


do we have to tie them? can we not just nail all baddies to tree's instead?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Has anyone heard anymore news


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

KammyTT said:


> Has anyone heard anymore news


yeah apparently you will soon be tied to a tree :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

KammyTT said:


> Has anyone heard anymore news


Nothing has changed. The police is still searching. The family hoping.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone heard anymore news
> ...


Not quite the time for jokes but still funny


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

They should nail this fruitcake to a tree one cm at a time until he talks.

I agree with what ant's said above.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

The whole situation is so sad, I do no know how the parents will ever find peace.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

